# Help! Fecal Impaction



## apa5085 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was told about a year ago that I had IBS. At first it was switching between constipation and diarrhea but the past couple months I find myself to be always constipated. I drink a lot of water, eat healthy, eat fiber daily, walk a lot everyday...no relief. Not even realizing that I had not gone to the bathroom in a week, I woke up two days ago with extreme pain in my lower back to the right. At first I thought I had a kidney stone the pain was that bad, so I went to my doctor. I had an x-ray done and we'll, my colon was all backed up, bad. She has prescribed me the generic version of miralax and I took it since Tuesday twice a day...I still have not pooped. I continuously have to urge to but nothing. Tonight I used a saline enema and it worked a little but nothing like what is inside me. I have a huge hard impaction in my rectum and I can't push it out...due to this comes backed up gas which is giving me very painful cramps and bloating. I don't know what to do. Anybody ever have an impaction in your rectum that you can't push? What did you do?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The doctor gave you something that didn't work, have you called back to say that didn't work and report what your current condition is.

They may want to do something else for you rather than just let you suffer at home (don't assume they will do nothing else at all) and try things that may or may not work.

If it is hard enough and big enough sometimes it takes the doctor to get it removed so you can get going again. They usually see you can clear it first but they do expect you to call back when that doesn't work.

If you don't tell them it didn't work they will think you are fine now.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, so,sorry to hear u are having such a hard time. I too have often found myself in this situation. I do a fleet enema everyday but sometimes even this just doesn't work. Even if the poop is at the entrance I still can't push it out. The only thing that sometimes gets things moving is to remove it myself with my finger. I hate having to do it and makes me feel disgusting but it's sometimes the only thing that works. Make sure you wear gloves and always lubricate yr finger. You may need to crouch on the floor rather than the toilet to be able to reach far enough. I normally find that once I've managed to dislodge and remove the first few rock hard pieces my bottom then explodes so make sure you are very near the toilet. this method sometimes works for me but I warn you that I have been known to be in the bathroom for over two hours but believe me it's worth it


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Also I forgot to say, pushing and massaging my stomach in an anti clockwise motion in between tries sometimes helps......good luck


----------



## m-p{3} (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, I just an a fecal impaction and I know how fun it is now..

After speaking with an ER nurse and a regional health information service, their suggestion is to use latex gloves (or non-latex gloves for those allergic) and a lubricant. Apply generously on the index and major finger, and use one of them to break down the impacted stool.

Be gentle as you don't want to hurt yourself in the process. And keep in mind you don't have to unclog yourself on the first try. Go with 10-15 minutes session, then rest for a while. Alsi, don't force the stool out, let it come down and break out what you can.

It's doable alone, but if you have the possibility to get someone to help you it will be easier (yeah, it's embarrassing but still better than waiting at the ER and have a stranger work that out).

Also, make sure to eat a fiber-rich diet with A LOT of water. This will ensure that you won't have MORE impacted stools, and will avoid straining your anus after disimpacting all that (because yeah, it will kinda hurt).

And my suggestion? Get some Wet Ones for the coming days 

Hope that was helpful!
And if you can't get rid of the impaction go to the ER. It has to come out.


----------



## Bulldogs1234 (Mar 3, 2014)

Im a 15 year old female, and havent been able to have a bowel movement for about a week in a half now. Time to time i get sever bloating and sever abdominal pain. Been to the ER twice and my family doctor four times and they don't know what to do. I have taken magnisium citrate, (2) gallons of go lightly, suppsitory, and 4 enemas and still cannot go to the bathroom. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

